# Rotor head popping up on its own!



## jdubs (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello, I'm somewhat new to residential irrigation systems but know many of the basics. Have a multi-zone system where one rotor head does not retract on its own following the end of that zone watering cycle. Pretty common, I know. I've cleaned grass and debris from around the head completely. And it does however automatically retract quite easily and completely when I give it a soft push. What's STRANGER to me, though, is it will at some point thereafter -- hours later, I've not been able to witness it actually happening -- pop up again on its own without the system even being turned on (i.e. system is completely shut off, no timed cycles running, no manual cycles initiated).

What would cause a rotor head to just pop up on its own after it has been firmly seated down??? Your advice is appreciated.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

The spring on most rotors is 'wickedly' strong so that when you remove the pressure they snap down. Just a guess....if the rotor spring has been removed and the rotor is at the lowest point of the stage (the water in the lines will drain to the lowest point) I guess that water draining could 'pop' it up?


----------



## jdubs (Apr 20, 2020)

Many thanks for your response, datcope. Interesting theory. But the zone that this rotor is in is a virtually level yard. So I don't think residual water is draining to this head. It's really strange to me how after I manually push the rotor head down, it'll "suck" right down perfectly and completely. And then the next day, it'll be up again. Again, my controller is set to "OFF" during this period between when I push the head down manually and when I see that it has popped up again. I'm beginning to wonder if there is a glitch with the controller and it's intermittently activating enough to build enough pressure to pop up the heads, and this one is just sticking in the "up" position? I'm going to try cleaning the rotor shaft again this weekend to make sure it's not binding. And then maybe do a factory reset to my controller, just to be sure no phantom cycles are running even though I have it set to the OFF position.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@jdubs could you just unplug your controller once you push it down to see if it's up again the next morning so you don't lose your settings?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would just replace the rotor with a new one or you could switch 2 rotors out and see what happens. You could also have a valve that is not closing all the way too, which could be letting just enough water through to cause the head to rise.


----------



## jdubs (Apr 20, 2020)

Hadn't thought about the potentially faulty valve. Thanks for your response, I'm going to look into that as well before replacement. Thanks!


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

If you don't have a master valve, or it is also malfunctioning, you might have a malfunctioning valve.


----------

